# 2014 iron ranch pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 21, 2014)

awesome time ...92 degrees and lots of cool finds ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 21, 2014)

*More pics from the fun at the iron ranch*

















nice awesome day ,fun times and great finds ..


----------



## bike (Sep 21, 2014)

*Looks like*

Heaven!  
I never went cause they would not allow dogs.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like a great time was had by all!!!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 21, 2014)

*Where is this*

I am a West Coast guy... where/when is this? Is it a yearly event?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## frampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Ridgefield / Battleground Washington. Right off I-5 exit #9. Every September. Killer event.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 22, 2014)

*Iron ranch*

The big question this year was "were is marko."?.............


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> The big question this year was "were is marko."?.............




Well Gary-
I was a laid up (and not in the good way). I'm really sorry that I missed seeing all you guys this year!!!! But, it looks like ya'll had a great time. Thanks for posting the great photos! The one year when the weather was absolutely PERFECT too...mumble, grumble.


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2014)

I miss seeing Marko's truck hood littered with crap he is trying to sell.


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2014)

Dave,have you picked up any good display cardboard lately?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 23, 2014)

*marko*



Dave Marko said:


> Well Gary-
> I was a laid up (and not in the good way). I'm really sorry that I missed seeing all you guys this year!!!! But, it looks like ya'll had a great time. Thanks for posting the great photos! The one year when the weather was absolutely PERFECT too...mumble, grumble.




Missed you at the swap Marko,Hope you are better.Yep the weather was awesome Well maybe when I figure a date for the FALL COLOR ride up here you can head this way ...
                                                   Gary J


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 23, 2014)

*2014 iron ranch pic*

thanks so much for the pics.looks like agreat meet .even the old steam engine .brings back a lot of memorys when my grandfather and dad had a saw mill bus. thy used a case steamer on it .also of all the great pic. of bikes and i like the moter bike on the table super nice .from bicycle larry


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2014)

Great pix Gary. It was fun event... Crazy warm too. First time in history I left with not one single part that I took to the swap... Wild!!! And I didn't buy a thing, no ingot that wrong, a flashlight so I could browse in the dark.

More pix.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2014)

Enough with the pics already! Man I missed out! I'm saving up starting TODAY so I can buy everything next year!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 23, 2014)

*Iron ranch*

OK one step better ...I will scan a flyer for next years event and post it so everybody can mark their calenders !


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 23, 2014)

im still regretting drinking the night before.......really swell to see the gang out there,theres some great cats in the bike scene up here


----------



## fatbike (Sep 24, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> im still regretting drinking the night before.......really swell to see the gang out there,theres some great cats in the bike scene up here




It was good seeing you too, and the scoop on turn of the century motorbikes... Awesome stuff!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 25, 2014)

*For the Canadians*

Thanks for the Canadian spirit button.


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 4, 2014)

*where was Dave...*



Dave Marko said:


> Well Gary-
> I was a laid up (and not in the good way). I'm really sorry that I missed seeing all you guys this year!!!! But, it looks like ya'll had a great time. Thanks for posting the great photos! The one year when the weather was absolutely PERFECT too...mumble, grumble.



 I was looking for you Dave, the one year you didn't show up and there was a beauty post war 3 gill Roadmaster tank at one of the booths for $150! Even had the horn button.


----------



## Boris (Oct 4, 2014)

Owch, that hurts! Do you know who had it? Do you know if it sold?


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 4, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 169843View attachment 169844View attachment 169845View attachment 169846View attachment 169847View attachment 169848
> awesome time ...92 degrees and lots of cool finds ...



 great pics, thanks for posting. It was another great year at the ranch!


----------

